

History of UtiLisp Hacking - manveru
http://member.wide.ad.jp/~wada/utihistory.html

======
pmcjones
For more on UtiLisp, including source code and documentation, see:
<http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/utilisp/>

